# Dolly Varden Glycerine 250ml



## Yoda (24/5/15)

Someone posted that you can buy this at dischem and i was wondering if i can mix this with a higher nic juice say 18 or 12 mg to lower the nic a little because the juice is really nice but to strong for a RDA?


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

Yoda said:


> Someone posted that you can buy this at dischem and i was wondering if i can mix this with a higher nic juice say 18 or 12 mg to lower the nic a little because the juice is really nice but to strong for a RDA?


Yes, you can. Many do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

How much would i have to add to a 20ml bottle of juice to lower it to about 6mg?


----------



## free3dom (24/5/15)

Yoda said:


> How much would i have to add to a 20ml bottle of juice to lower it to about 6mg?



If you have 18mg you need to add twice the original amount to get it to 6mg, so 20ml juice + 40ml VG.
For 12mg you need to add the same amount, so 20ml juice + 20ml VG.

Note: this will affect your flavour, especially when mixing down 18mg


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

@free3dom
ok got it thanks alot!!!!


----------



## free3dom (24/5/15)

Yoda said:


> @free3dom
> ok got it thanks alot!!!!



My pleasure 

There is an easy way to calculate it 

Take the current nicotine of your juice (18mg) and divide it by the nicotine you want (6mg). Now multiply the result (3) by the amount of juice you have (20ml). Finally subtract the amount of juice you already have from this result (60ml) - this gives you the amount of VG to add (40ml, in this example).

Step 1:
18mg/6mg = 3

Step 2:
20ml * 3 = 60ml

Step 3:
60ml - 20ml = 40ml of VG 

Class dismissed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## shabbar (24/5/15)

To keep the flavour i would suggest cutting the nicotine down with the same flavour in 0mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (24/5/15)

I'm cheap so first thing I do after buying juice is cut with vg into double quantity.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

Ok got it thanks alot!!!


Sprint said:


> I'm cheap so first thing I do after buying juice is cut with vg into double quantity.


so j just double it with the vg???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (24/5/15)

free3dom said:


> My pleasure
> 
> There is an easy way to calculate it
> 
> ...


C1V1=C2V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/5/15)

I only use the Dolly Varden VG. It's the real deal and it's cheap. Cheaper at Spar than Dischem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I only use the Dolly Varden VG. It's the real deal and it's cheap. Cheaper at Spar than Dischem



How do u usually mix it?


----------



## zadiac (24/5/15)

That is a very broad question. I mix all my juices myself.
Go and look here and you'll see how it's done
http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/5/15)

I've been using vanilla swirl 10%, 10% EM with 3 drops of koolada to a 50ml 80vg/20pg to make a mixing base for high nic desert type flavours. 

I've found that with Melinda's nilla custard at 6mg steeped for about 2 months the nilla custard seemed stronger more potent mixed this down to 4mg and i'm enjoying it. 

bombies kiss the ring 18mg mixed down to 3 mg wasn't too bad. I don't suggest diluting down more than 50 percent unless its strong flavor. MAX VG premium juices seem to work well.

I'm only three months into vaping, my experience is limited so dont hold me to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

Thanks will mix a batch when i rewick my coils and will report back


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

Happy to say that i tested this method on a little bit of 18 mg mango juice i had left over by my calculations as provided by @freedom it working good and tasting great!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/5/15)

So 18 mg down to ?

Edit read one of the posts further up 18 down to 6mg. Try it on a tank as well please let me know if the dripper makes a difference


----------



## Yoda (24/5/15)

Trying it on a dripper and its amazing still lots of flavor and not as hard on the throat, my tank has some juice in still when its empty i'll refill it with the mix and report back

Reactions: Like 2


----------

